# Security Updates



## Rob Fisher (17/2/15)

Hi All,

In an effort to combat the increasing SPAM we (I say we but it is our specialist @Gizmo) have made some changes to the sign up system...




Firstly, we have enabled IP based limitations which includes:

1 Registration per a day with per a IP Address
2 Times a week per a IP Address
3 Times per a month per IP Address+

Also all new registrations can only post in the newbies corner.

After they have had 2 posts in 2 days, they can access the forum fully.

Regards the Admin and Mod Team!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## TylerD (17/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (17/2/15)

I like the new restriction for first posting in the newbie corner 

Quite a few sign-ups that went straight for the classifieds...it is a bit concerning

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

